# Bonding a gutter



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm feeding two breaker panels from a meter enclosure through the back of a gutter to feed the panel's .What size ground conductor do I need to bond the metal gutter..400 amp service 4/0 AL feeding the two 200 amp panels


----------



## morg123452000 (Nov 4, 2013)

morg123452000 said:


> I'm feeding two breaker panels from a meter enclosure through the back of a gutter to feed the panel's .What size ground conductor do I need to bond the metal gutter..400 amp service 4/0 AL feeding the two 200 amp panels


Plastic on all nipples


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

morg123452000 said:


> I'm feeding two breaker panels from a meter enclosure through the back of a gutter to feed the panel's .What size ground conductor do I need to bond the metal gutter..400 amp service 4/0 AL feeding the two 200 amp panels


It looks as though this gutter would fall under 250.80, and that seems to bounce us to 250.102 for sizing, which would mean 4 AWG Cu or 2 AWG Al.


----------

